# Debut of "Christian Kempo"



## Yondanchris (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay some of you know I have been working on my thesis for 4th Dan. Due  to the nature of the thesis and urging from instructors and friends I  have decided to "upgrade" the bill of goods I was teaching my students  and provide them with something that might actually save them on the  street. ....so after 2 years and a lot of hard work and input from my  seniors I give you the debut of "Christian Kempo":

[video=youtube_share;0cjGWxqeL-0]http://youtu.be/0cjGWxqeL-0[/video]


----------



## kirks (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting this...Are you going to continue developing it?


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks Kirks, yes Christian Kempo will be continually morphing/adapting while keeping the base of faith and structure pulled from Mr. Parker's Infinate Insights series. I have all requirements up to BB published and am working on DVD's as we speak!


----------



## mxav (Jun 22, 2012)

Why do things have to have a 'Christian" in front of them like that makes them better. Seperation of church and state, seperation of church and dojo....


----------



## Jenna (Jun 22, 2012)

mxav said:


> Why do things have to have a 'Christian" in front of them like that makes them better. Seperation of church and state, seperation of church and dojo....



If a Christian practices Kempo within the ethos of Christianity then they can be said to practice what might be termed Christian Kempo, no?  Where are you seeing it written or stated in Chris' material that Christian Kempo is _better_ than any other variant of Kempo?


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 22, 2012)

Jenna said:


> If a Christian practices Kempo within the ethos of Christianity then they can be said to practice what might be termed Christian Kempo, no?  Where are you seeing it written or stated in Chris' material that Christian Kempo is _better_ than any other variant of Kempo?



Great point Jenna, 

 I am not saying that Christian Kempo is better or greater, I am saying it "is". 

From another thread: 

"Christian Kempo is a decidedly Christian System from the ground up, as a  Pastor I am charged with teaching a Biblical and Christian worldview  and paradigm at all times. 
I had been teaching secular martial arts for many years and wanted to  "Sanctify" (set apart for special use) Kempo. The spiritual curricula of  Bible memorization and required essays on 
spiritual and martial topics had already been laid out, the next project  on my list was to enhance the system I already knew using standards set  out by Mr. Parker in his Infinite Insight series 
and adding built in spiritual and martial lessons within each technique.  For instance the technique "Parting the Seas", very similar to the  American Kenpo Technique "Parting Wings" but now has
a second focus and application by being a reference to a Biblical event  (Moses parting the red sea). There are many others like "Parting the  Seas" within the 54 core techniques in Christian Kempo. 
I really don't care if the community recognizes or appreciates the work  put into Christian Kempo, I collected the system for my students, so  that they would have the training, skills, and character building that  was lacking when I was coming up through the ranks."


----------



## Carol (Jun 22, 2012)

In the two years that Chris has been with us, I have not seen him evangelize or try to "convert" others to his faith.

Perhaps more importantly, I have never seen him denigrate someone for their worldview...whatever that worldview might be.

 I think we can all show Chris the respect that he has shown us.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 23, 2012)

Carol said:


> In the two years that Chris has been with us, I have not seen him evangelize or try to "convert" others to his faith.
> 
> Perhaps more importantly, I have never seen him denigrate someone for their worldview...whatever that worldview might be.
> 
> I think we can all show Chris the respect that he has shown us.



Thanks Carol, 

I see this forum as a great place to talk and share experiences in the martial arts. My personal philosophy of evangelism is 1 Peter 3:15 "Always be ready to give an answer to those who ask, about the hope that lies within you"


----------



## zilverkakashi (Apr 19, 2013)

Yondanchris said:


> Okay some of you know I have been working on my thesis for 4th Dan. Due  to the nature of the thesis and urging from instructors and friends I  have decided to "upgrade" the bill of goods I was teaching my students  and provide them with something that might actually save them on the  street. ....so after 2 years and a lot of hard work and input from my  seniors I give you the debut of "Christian Kempo":
> 
> [video=youtube_share;0cjGWxqeL-0]http://youtu.be/0cjGWxqeL-0[/video]



i think this is great cos I am a christian as well


----------



## ShazamKenpo (May 3, 2014)

I think the concept is great.


----------



## Takai (May 3, 2014)

How is this coming along?


----------



## Yondanchris (May 18, 2014)

Takai said:


> How is this coming along?



Coming along well! We now have 2 schools teaching the curriculum and getting closer to our 1st batch of Black Belts. 
Mr. Cole and I are working on the Black Belt Level forms (Grab, Kenpo Club, and Knife) to finish the curriculum. 
Enjoying my training in American Kenpo which is filtering into the formation of Christian Kempo. 
Loving combining my 2 strengths (Martial Arts and my Faith) into what I do! 

Chris


----------



## MartialMellow (May 19, 2014)

I am a Christian and beginning yellow belt, who has been studying in a program called *American Shao-lin Kempo*.  It is a different lineage than *Ed Parker*, but there are similarities in the basic moves.  So far, my instructors have not pushed any spiritual thinking on me, so I am happy where I am.  However, I can see where one would want to be in Chris&#8217;s program if one is Christian and has contrary spiritual thinking pushed on him/her, or if one wanted to stay within a Christian framework.  I watched the YouTube video and Chris&#8217;s program looks sound.  I hope his schools succeed.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 19, 2014)

Okay, I'm a little curious.

1) Aside from the name, what is specifically Christian about Christian Kempo? I've watched your video, and if you had titled it "Jewish Kempo" or "Shinto Kempo" or "Secular Humanist Kempo" I wouldn't know the difference. Is there something technically distinct in this style of Kempo or is it just that you start classes with some prayer and bible verses?

2) I'm a little confused by your introduction - is the "Christian Kempo" style your own creation? It sort of sounds that way from your original post, but then you mention working on your thesis for 4th dan, so I presume that was for someone else. If it is your own creation, where did you derive the technical foundation from? I know you have a 3rd dan in Shaolin Kempo and a brown belt in Cole Family American Kempo, but you had previously described the Shaolin Kempo as "worthless."

Not trying to be challenging, I think I'm just missing something.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 23, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Okay, I'm a little curious.
> 
> 1) Aside from the name, what is specifically Christian about Christian Kempo? I've watched your video, and if you had titled it "Jewish Kempo" or "Shinto Kempo" or "Secular Humanist Kempo" I wouldn't know the difference. Is there something technically distinct in this style of Kempo or is it just that you start classes with some prayer and bible verses?
> 
> ...



Sorry it has taken so long to reply, 

    My studio does focus on spiritual growth rather than physical (martial) growth through Bible studies and memorization. 
    The "style" or "system" that I teach my students has built in "mercy points" to show the students that we can 
    show grace/mercy on our attackers during a confrontation potentially defusing the situation. I don't want to say 
    that I have created anything other than integrated Mr. Parker's concepts and principles to my previous knowledge 
    of Shaolin Kempo, and my current knowledge in American Kenpo along with guidance from Mr. Cole. 
    The "style/system" is not recognized nor do I think it needs to as it is just between my students and I. 
    Its up to them to evaluate the value of said system and if it works for them. 

I hope this helps demystify everything!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 23, 2014)

Not to insult, but to just respect what was created and handed down. Kempo/Kenpo for most is a tool used. As a tool, it only can have an origin, in this case Hawaii. A tool cannot have a religion or theology. Only the practitioner can. All faiths and people can use Kempo/Kenpo equally.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2014)

Hand Sword said:


> Kempo/Kenpo for most is a tool used. As a tool, it only can have an origin, in this case Hawaii. A tool cannot have a religion or theology. Only the practitioner can.



Let's get a quick opinion on this from the Supreme Court.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 23, 2014)

Hand Sword said:


> Not to insult, but to just respect what was created and handed down. Kempo/Kenpo for most is a tool used. As a tool, it only can have an origin, in this case Hawaii. A tool cannot have a religion or theology. Only the practitioner can. All faiths and people can use Kempo/Kenpo equally.



I know a number of tools that have religion... [Insert rimshot sound effect]



arnisador said:


> Let's get a quick opinion on this from the Supreme Court.



I'm sorry, but "quick" and any government branch may not be used in the same sentence.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 24, 2014)

Hand Sword said:


> Not to insult, but to just respect what was created and handed down. Kempo/Kenpo for most is a tool used. As a tool, it only can have an origin, in this case Hawaii. A tool cannot have a religion or theology. Only the practitioner can. All faiths and people can use Kempo/Kenpo equally.



Kirpan.

Kirpan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 25, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Kirpan.
> 
> Kirpan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thanks for the excellent link


----------



## drop bear (Jul 26, 2014)

Yondanchris said:


> Thanks for the excellent link



No worries


----------

